# Asian Style Stuffed Mushrooms TNT



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2012)

Preheat your oven to 350. Clean up 16 1 to 1-1/2 in mushrooms Remove the stems and finely chop them.  Then combine them with 1/2 lb of lean raw ground pork,1/4 of a cup of minced water chestnuts,1/4 chopped green onions, 1egg lightly beaten, 1 tea. soy sauce, and 1/4 tea. garlic powder. Stuff the mushroom caps with this mixture and coat the bottoms of the caps with melted butter, that was  melted in the ovenproof baking dish and bake for 30 min. Serve right away when done.
Enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh this sounds good.  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2012)

Indeed!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh this sounds good.  Thanks, Ma!





Dawgluver said:


> Indeed!


I love stuffed mushrooms. I think they are one of two that I like over all.
ma


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, it DOES sound delicious. What kind of Asian mushrooms? I can't think of any that are big and deep enough for stuffing.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> Yes, it DOES sound delicious. What kind of Asian mushrooms? I can't think of any that are big and deep enough for stuffing.


MA I just get plain old buttons for most stuffed recipes. The name was for the ingredients. Sorry if I confused anyone just button mushrooms. 
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lovely recipe Kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 23, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely recipe Kades


Kylie, glad you like the recipe. It is tasty and a nice appy when wanted.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am sure hubby will love this too as he loves mushrooms


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting and I will give this recipe a try.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 24, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I am sure hubby will love this too as he loves mushrooms


I hope he does Kylie. Thanks for letting me know.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 24, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thanks for posting and I will give this recipe a try.


You're welcome Savannah, I hope you will give the recipe a try soon.
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, Ma, these sound delicious!  I just have to switch out the soy sauce for fish sauce (for DH) and find the right egg replacer and I will make these for our next movie night!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 24, 2012)

kadesma said:


> MA I just get plain old buttons for most stuffed recipes. The name was for the ingredients. Sorry if I confused anyone just button mushrooms.
> kades



 I looked at the first two letters of this message and wondered why you were talking to yourself.  Then I realized it wasn't "Ma", it was "MA" for Mollyanne! 

I really do need to get my eyes checked!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 24, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I looked at the first two letters of this message and wondered why you were talking to yourself.  Then I realized it wasn't "Ma", it was "MA" for Mollyanne!
> 
> I really do need to get my eyes checked!


Wooo Hooo I do this all the time MA and MA really keeps me going
ma this is (me)


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Ma, these sound delicious!  I just have to switch out the soy sauce for fish sauce (for DH) and find the right egg replacer and I will make these for our next movie night!


That's sounds like a great idea - subbing the soy sauce with fish sauce. I'm not supposed to have soy either. (I am assuming that your DH isn't allowed soy.)


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's sounds like a great idea - subbing the soy sauce with fish sauce. I'm not supposed to have soy either. (I am assuming that your DH isn't allowed soy.)


No soy, eggs, gluten, lactose or casein.  He loves using fish sauce.  He uses it on his rice, I use it in recipes in place of soy, it is great stuff.  I just wish it came in bigger bottles here.  I have to make a trip to one of the Asian supermarkets as they probably have it.


----------

